# Car Parking Malaga Airport



## Janet61 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi
Recommendations please for parking near Malaga Airport, with transfers for probably 3 to 4 weeks at a time. Would prefer to keep our keys but not sure if car parks will let you these days?
Many thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Janet, sorry nobody has answered your query yet. There are dozens of parking companies with shuttles to the airport, and the standard charge is €5 a day, sometimes with a free valet service. The one we use is called Parking Red, but I don't suppose it's any better or worse than the others.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

P3 - Parking offer - Málaga-Costa del Sol Airport - Aena.es up to 20 days is 42€

You park your car and keep your keys.


----------

